# Karl Hutter bottle?



## evadnefelosial (Apr 12, 2010)

I have this bottle along with others and i'm not exactly sure how old they are, what they are worth if anything, etc..

 This bottle is around 4-5 in high. It has this on the bottom.                K H
                                                                                                     161-1
                                                                                                         v
 [*]K H (with various numbers)..........Karl Hutter, the inventor of the "Hutter porcelain stopper" patented in 1893 which was used on many beer bottles (and still is, using plastic instead of porcelain, on several modern bottles such as Grolsch), evidently had bottles manufactured for him in approximately the 1880s-1910 era. These bottles were likely made by one or several unidentified glasshouses in the New York/New Jersey area. 

 ~This is all I was able to find. I've been searching everywhere and have yet to find anything. So if anyone knows what, exactly, this bottle is i'd appreciate it. ^_^ (also note that the color is that amberish brown it just looks dark in the picture)


----------



## evadnefelosial (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you. =) And i've been looking for them since I was a little girl. Have a bit of a collection. ^_^


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like what you have there is a miniature whiskey bottle, if it's only 4-5 in tall.. I doubt there is any connection it and Karl Hutter.. the "K H blabla" embossing on later Hutter blobs was on the heel, not the base.. yours could well have been manufactured overseas to further frustrate research.. [8|]  I collect mini whiskies so let me know if you wish to part with it, perhaps on a trade..?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is what is Believe is the original appearance of the Hutter patent on blob bottles..






 Later, I think after 1900, they switched to this:






 Then there's this, I have my doubts about a Hutter connection with this one..


----------

